# Getting free fish from a person then selling the next day or so?



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling as in for money. That to me is not cool. The fish were asked for in the pretense of wanting them.
but..that's ok..next time around...it will be engrained in the mind or minds of the one offering. 
at least they went to a good fish keeper.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235464,-123.185203


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Not cool at all. If it was received free, it should be given free.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

That's definetelly not cool..... Karma will always come around~


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I can think of one person who got his (or her) last free fish from that donor; and from anyone else who knows who pulled that stunt .


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a fan of that practice at all.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I do not like to see this sort of thing either... It is very bad Karma....


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

What?!?!!? That's just horrible!! 

But yeah, I am a firm believer in karma... if folks want to do bad things like that, they are going to get what's coming to them.

On the flip side, I had a lovely forum member donate to me a new betta home last month... And once I am done with it, I will pass it along too. So far, this tank has excellent fish~karma (something which I'm sure all of us can do with!).


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Aw, that stinks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is definitely not cool at all. Wish you could post the members name , only for the sake of people knowing who not to give something free. Takes a true lowlife to take advantage of ones generosity and in the end it was simply a ploy to profit on an act of kindness.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very uncool and it's all about karma. 

Hopefully the member who did this and took advantage of April's big heart will make amends and pay April either the retail value of the gift or at least what they sold it for


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't believe in karma, but selling things given for free for personal use (animals, plants or things) just makes you a crappy person.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bad karma. 

Not to mention very unclassy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So who dare got that sweet lady upset 

Never seen April so sour before


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah..that's not a nice thing to do at all. Are you referring to Discus maybe? Unless there is an understanding communication between the 2 parties about what the receiver may do/sell in return.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely not cool.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

ohhh boy.... doing that to a very nice lady like April is definitely NOT COOL. very unclassy act. too bad.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's not a nice to do.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yup.
very not cool....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well he
Messaged
And
Apologized. First ones he
Gave away
The rest he sold to get another tank. Main reason it bothered me was that
Someone else or
A few people had also asked . 
I guess it's human nature to go
For free things. 
Apparently he
Decided to go with angels instead. 
I think if something is given thenaybe
Offer it
Back if they can't use it.
Of course
After a time. And you've
Put work into growing them sure.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275254,-122.835895


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Well he
> Messaged
> And
> Apologized. First ones he
> ...


At least he apologized but IMO, a true indication of his/her remorse would be paying you back the $ he/she got for the fish that he/she sold, otherwise, talk is cheap


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well said Joseph! April, iam sorry to hear about the ordeal you went through.It seems more and more often these days, people everywhere take advantage of one another without giving any thought what the effects or consequences might be in the end! Theres still plenty of good people here,dont let this change it for you



josephl said:


> At least he apologized but IMO, a true indication of his/her remorse would be paying you back the $ he/she got for the fish that he/she sold, otherwise, talk is cheap


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What goes around comes around. BCA has been still good with paying it forwards .
Flipping free things is a petpeeve of mine...as someone said to me, "it's BCA suicide".

No one deserves to be treated like this.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey I just wanted to let everyone know, I made the mistake. And I didn't make anything from selling the fish. I gave 4 out of 7 to a friend, and sold the last 3 for a small amount to help pay for a tank that I needed. My intentions were clear and that I wanted to keep the discus. I had a tank waiting for them, but as most of you probably know by now. I change my mind alot. I owe april a big apology and to the community for this ordeal. I promise that it wont happen again, and I hope everyone can move on and let this all be water under the bridge.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm happy to see some ownership and maturity by admittance. It's not a easy thing to just own up to one's own mistake these days. BCA is a great forum compared to other forums...no names FWR...with constant bickering and whatever else that happens. 

I for one am glad to see er201 explain and take ownership. Glad to see you can man up on this one.

At least we still know that on BCA, people are nice and that there are still things being given out for free and it's paid forward. 

Now we can all look move on forward and look towards the BCA expo/auction, Canucks, plecos, and....discus...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to see someone coming forward and putting out the apology. I respect that. I have given out lots of free stuff, mostly plants but I never ask or wonder what they would do with extras and stuff.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

How about trusting a bcaquaria member to pay you for the fish and then never did and then it was on for sale a month later. Next time this happens I'm gonna take action. This was the second time. The first time was a canreef member that still owes me $150 never to be seen ever again and it's been over 2yrs now.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ohhh WTF this thread is about those free discus. I didn't even read before posting my last post. Now I'm pissed cause I pmed about those discus. I really wanted them too.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

And not to sell but keep with my other 11 discus


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

BCA is also great for jumping on the grievance bandwagon. Although seen as poor taste by many despite the reasons, often times the full story makes it much less severe. Good job owning up to it, and april did make a good point in the end that went unnoticed, if you put time in, it is your right to do as you please.

Many fish take time and indirect cost to raise (and plants), and its all right to try to gain compensation back. I have seen many products i've given away for free up for sale in the classifieds, didn't bother me in the least. I put stuff for free because i feel its a pain sometimes to find real buyers (laziness).

Now letting people pay you later is asking to be disappointed. Not everyone is trustworthy, even in communities like here. Some people seem reputable enough, but even then real life can get in the way and put them in a situation where they cant pay up in the end.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Bad Karma for sure!!!*

It' hard to believe someone is turning a dollar on something they got for free. Sorry to hear that April.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe this course has run its thread. I'm closing it as such.

Will PM both parties regarding this. Thank you for posting this, and thank you for your apologies.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

